# SAS Comic Book Thread



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I demand we talk about comics...like now.

I'll admit that I'm always playing catch up with comic books - I tend to wait to purchase or rent collected trade paper backs instead of issues. Trade paperbacks look nicer on a shelf and tend to be easier to store. Do you prefer single issues or trades? Digital or physical? What comic movies are you most looking forward to? Why am I growing hairs in weird places!?

On a more coherent note, I've been thoroughly enjoying Brian Azzerello's run on Wonder Woman, Jason Aaron's run on Thor, Matt Fraction's run on Hawkeye and Gail Simone's run on Batgirl. Still waiting to get some of the more recent trades for those series but I'm enjoying what I've seen. Now, I'm aware that Gail isn't writing Batgirl anymore so I bought an issue from the recent creative team and it was a tad...different. Love the artwork but Babs seems a bit odd to me, like she's a little more immature. Might check it out some more while catching up on the back issues. I also need to catch up on Ms Marvel (Love the artwork) and I recently snagged a Captain Marvel (Carol Danvers) trade off of Comixology.

I'm loving all these creator owned comic books at the moment, particularly from Image: Saga, East of West, Pretty Deadly, Lazarus and Sex Criminals are all on my shelf at the moment. Looking to pick up Deadly Class and The Wicked and The Divine as well at some point. Image recently listed their projects for 2015.  Paper Girls is the one that caught my eye because it's Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang on the same book - looks good to me.

I've also been reading some of Kurt Busiek's run on the Avengers which was at the tail end of the 90's. It's great but my God this might be the most expository comic I've ever read. So. Many. Words.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

YAY! A comic book person. I prefer tangible comics. Only until they stop making them on paper or they become too expensive on paper will I switch to digital. Trades are fine. Like event books and things like that. Or a character I like, but not enough to get their stuff. Like usually their main title. For instant "Batman" or "Detective Comics" or Amazing Spider-Man" and whatever. Those I'll get by trade. Which I might do, because finding even the New 52's Batman #1 is ridiculously priced. So trades, I guess.

I'm trying to reconnect with some DC ones, but here is my pull list.

DC
*Wonder Woman* (Hope the new wife & husband team doesn't hurt Azzarrello's run on the book.)
*Batwoman *(Who knew J.H. Williams, III could write so well on top of incredible, realistic artwork.)
*Klarion the Witchboy* (Haven't started reading, letting it build up its first arc.)
*Lobo* (The same as Klarion, but I peeked at the first pages and it seems like a new Main Man is in town.)
*New Suicide Squad* (I love all things Suicide Squad. Can't wait for the movie.)
*Harley Quinn* (Fun and funny book.)
*Batgirl* (Love Babs as Batgirl. Her PTSD side of her character hits home.)
*World's Finest *(Can't go wrong with Huntress & Power Girl.)
*Earth 2 *(Great book, deserves more cred.)
*Earth 2: World's End *(Just caught up by buying them, haven't read yet.)
*Future's End *(Same as above.)
*The Flash *(Love The Flash. Period.)

With my new job around the corner, I'll be digging back into Justice League, Swamp Thing, Constantine, Justice League Dark and maybe Catwoman. And maybe buy some cancelled series, like Phantom Stranger, Pandora, Birds of Prey, Katana, Batwing, Vibe, Justice League of America, Savage Hawkman, and maybe others. I need to get all four Forever Evil trades. I missed that event.

Vertigo
*Unwritten: Apocalypse *(I have a lot of catching up to do with this comic, but it's really, really good.)
*Fables*, and its spin-off *Fairest *(which like Jack of Fables, is ending her in two months), I get by trade.

Marvel
*Silver Surfer* (Letting the story build a little before I read them.)
*Ghost Rider* (Same as above.)
*Unbeatable Squirrel Girl* (Hasn't come out yet, but I signed up for it.)

Icon
*Scarlet* (Bendis is bein' an a-hole. He'll wait months before adding an issue. It's like finish it or end it.)

Dark Horse
*B.P.R.D.: Hell on Earth* (ongoing of all the B.P.R.D. miniseries.)
*Abe Sapien* (Another ongoing that pretty cool.
I also am signed up for anything Hellboy related, due to the fact that a lot of series come out in miniseries, like Hellboy, B.P.R.D., Witchfinder, Sledgehammer 44, Lobster Johnson, etc., so I just asked for anything Hellboy related, put it on the list. And they do.
*Baltimore* is also on my list, and is also like Hellboy. Which makes sense b/c it's Mignola and Golden. But it may have taken a break for a while.

Image
*Sex Criminals*
*Invincible*
*Tech Jacket* (By trade.)
*The Walking Dead* (by Omnibus; every fifty issues tpb.)
*Sex*
*Alex + Ada*
*Black Science*
*Chew* (By trade.)
*Hack/Slash* (By Omnibus, now by single trades.)


----------



## moonglum (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi guys ! Glad to see this kind of thread 

Since I was a child I always felt attracted by the comic books world. But, in France until lately, it never was a big thing. The edition's chronology were just a big mess here and there were very few series avaliable...

Now that I can read english without too much problems, I tried to get into it but I feel lost... A lot of series seem to have connections with others, and I really don't know where to begin.

Should I try to catch-up with the current series or is there some must-read story arcs that I need to read before in order to understand everything ?
I'm mostly interrested with DC/Marvel comics.

Any advices for a newb ?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

moonglum said:


> I'm mostly interrested with DC/Marvel comics.


Location: France :wtf


----------



## moonglum (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes... So what ? Is that wrong ?

You know, we're not that isolated from the rest of the world.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I just say french comics are much better.


----------



## moonglum (Jan 13, 2015)

Er... sorry, I misunderstood your post, I apologize. 
Yeah, there's some good stuff here too (and belgian comics, too). But, I don't know, growing up with the Marvel/DC animated series, I've always wanted to get read 'em


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

moonglum said:


> Hi guys ! Glad to see this kind of thread
> 
> Since I was a child I always felt attracted by the comic books world. But, in France until lately, it never was a big thing. The edition's chronology were just a big mess here and there were very few series avaliable...
> 
> ...


Both Marvel and DC rebooted their line ups a few years ago. Look up the New 52 DC titles: Batman, Wonderwoman, Justice League etc. While Marvel have their "Marvel Now!" brand. Just pick up some trades or issues you're interested in, a lot of Marvel titles tend to explain themselves quite well through the exposition. DC can be a little more confusing to me, especially with all of the multiple universes but some wikipedia and youtube videos often clears up confusion.

One thing that annoys me is the amount of crossover events, anyone else agree with me?


----------



## moonglum (Jan 13, 2015)

Rixy said:


> Both Marvel and DC rebooted their line ups a few years ago. Look up the New 52 DC titles: Batman, Wonderwoman, Justice League etc. While Marvel have their "Marvel Now!" brand. Just pick up some trades or issues you're interested in, a lot of Marvel titles tend to explain themselves quite well through the exposition. DC can be a little more confusing to me, especially with all of the multiple universes but some wikipedia and youtube videos often clears up confusion.


Thanks a lot  I'll give it a look !


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

moonglum said:


> Hi guys ! Glad to see this kind of thread
> 
> Since I was a child I always felt attracted by the comic books world. But, in France until lately, it never was a big thing. The edition's chronology were just a big mess here and there were very few series avaliable...
> 
> ...





Rixy said:


> Both Marvel and DC rebooted their line ups a few years ago. Look up the New 52 DC titles: Batman, Wonderwoman, Justice League etc. While Marvel have their "Marvel Now!" brand. Just pick up some trades or issues you're interested in, a lot of Marvel titles tend to explain themselves quite well through the exposition. DC can be a little more confusing to me, especially with all of the multiple universes but some wikipedia and youtube videos often clears up confusion.
> 
> One thing that annoys me is the amount of crossover events, anyone else agree with me?


What he said. They both kind of rebooted things. Marvel copied, like usual. 

Anyways, yeah, there's plenty to choose from. Go to their sites and see what you like. My recommendations are my pull list above. And remember, comics aren't always superhero stuff. Like Chew is such an oddball comic. I love it. And Willingham's Fables from Vertigo is one of the best comics running right now. As far as superhero books, I love DC, but Invincible is the best superhero book right now, imo. Invincible Ultimate Collection (HC) are the best way to catch up, price wise and quantity of quality. Don't get omnibuses, I hear they're overpriced and not bound well. On another note, the same writer, Robert Kirkman, is doing Walking Dead, and I highly recommend the omnibuses (50 issues each). I have the first two. Still need to read the second, and the third one isn't too far off b/c think the comics are at issue 137 or 138. So, another year to go, and the third omnibus will happen.

Also, Rixy, yeah, I do hate those. Though I am getting Future Imperfect and World's End right now, I did hate the Court of Owls saga. It was annoying. I'm only getting side-characters of the Bat Family, like Batgirl, Catwoman and Batwoman, but it interrupted the flow of things that were happening in those books and it sucked.


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

the only comicbooks i ever read was he-man (masters of the universe) and don lawrence storm. i loved both of them. storm was kinda trashy but i loved it anyway. the drawings were very good.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Out of everyone's pull list or tpbs that they're getting. What's your favorite titles right now. If you're not getting any, what's your favorite character/title?

DC's Wonder Woman is great. I honestly haven't read anything past Azarrello yet, but I'm hoping it stays good. Batwoman is going well, too. Harley Quinn is a must. It's just pure satire and dark humored. Batgirl is another. Earth 2 is fantastic. Hopefully they don't end it with World's End being a major title right now. The Flash is going ok (I'm satisfied, I guess is what I'm trying to say), but could be loads better.

Image's Invincible just keep knocking it out of the park.

Image's Alex + Ada. The Luna Bros. know how to write a story.

Sex Criminals from Image is so weird and different. Same goes for Chew.

Willingham's Fables beats Unwritten, but that's only due to quantity of quality. Both are incredible reads.

Um... Yep, that's all I can think of. Oh, and Hack/Slash has been good to the fans, imo.


----------



## moonglum (Jan 13, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> What he said. They both kind of rebooted things. Marvel copied, like usual.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, there's plenty to choose from. Go to their sites and see what you like. My recommendations are my pull list above. And remember, comics aren't always superhero stuff. Like Chew is such an oddball comic. I love it. And Willingham's Fables from Vertigo is one of the best comics running right now. As far as superhero books, I love DC, but Invincible is the best superhero book right now, imo. Invincible Ultimate Collection (HC) are the best way to catch up, price wise and quantity of quality. Don't get omnibuses, I hear they're overpriced and not bound well. On another note, the same writer, Robert Kirkman, is doing Walking Dead, and I highly recommend the omnibuses (50 issues each). I have the first two. Still need to read the second, and the third one isn't too far off b/c think the comics are at issue 137 or 138. So, another year to go, and the third omnibus will happen.
> 
> Also, Rixy, yeah, I do hate those. Though I am getting Future Imperfect and World's End right now, I did hate the Court of Owls saga. It was annoying. I'm only getting side-characters of the Bat Family, like Batgirl, Catwoman and Batwoman, but it interrupted the flow of things that were happening in those books and it sucked.


Thanks a lot for your great answer 
I've heard a lot of time people mentioning Fables, I'll definitely give it a try ! 
I'll try to look up to Chew and Invicible as well.
Thank you


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

moonglum said:


> Thanks a lot for your great answer
> I've heard a lot of time people mentioning Fables, I'll definitely give it a try !
> I'll try to look up to Chew and Invicible as well.
> Thank you


I'm not sure the shipping to France, but I love mycomicshop.com. They have so many back issues and tpbs. Though I usually go to Amazon.com for my trades.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh cool, a comic book thread!

I used to collect a lot more several years ago. I grew up collecting mostly Marvel comics and then some Image and Valiant. I didn't like DC growing up but that was mostly because my friends and older brother didn't liked DC.

I prefer physical copies, and don't know if I'd ever get into digital ones. When the day comes that there are no more paper comic books I'll be very sad. For some series, like the Walking Dead, I only get the trades (TPBs) because I don't want to have to wait between individual issues.

Right now the only thing I'm consistently reading is Walking Dead. I'm going to be buying vol. 22 "New Beginning" very soon. Honestly when DC and Marvel rebooted a few years back, it really turned me off comics. There were a couple of titles I had been enjoying that were canceled as a result of the reboot. I had a co-worker that is really into comics and he has been telling me about different story lines that sound pretty interesting like Marvel's "Axis".


----------



## moonglum (Jan 13, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm not sure the shipping to France, but I love mycomicshop.com. They have so many back issues and tpbs. Though I usually go to Amazon.com for my trades.


Looks like they do international shipping according to their site. But, anyway, I'm already broke as hell this month so it will have to wait a little.
But I keep it in mind, thank you !


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

moonglum said:


> Looks like they do international shipping according to their site. But, anyway, I'm already broke as hell this month so it will have to wait a little.
> But I keep it in mind, thank you !


Welcome.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I really only go for digital nowadays because I can't manage the clutter nowadays and it's just easier. Comixology also have some neat sales from time to time but sadly I am too poor for now  I got the fourth trade of Jason Aaron's Thor from my library though, so I shall dig into that soon.

Here's a topic for discussion - Should we make comics more kid friendly? "Kid friendly" might be a patronising term to use, so I prefer to describe the idea as "accessible". And would you be annoyed if they tried to make certain titles PG? Here's a good video to watch:






A story like Batman for instance is inherently dark and is based on old crime/noir stories. That being said, the animated series was very successful and while it wouldn't be upsetting for younger audiences it's not exactly talking down to them either. The Two Face and Doctor Freeze episodes are excellent examples of this, as they were extremely heavy in terms of drama and character development without any explicit nature. If I had a kid, I wouldn't let them anywhere near Death of the Family, or even Morrison's stuff for that matter.

I'm not really decided on this topic to be honest, I'm not slating Snyder or Morrison's Batman but I would like it if there were more comics out there for younger audiences without being overly kiddy or patronising because it's not like kids will enjoy any old tripe. Avatar: The Last Airbender is my favourite show of all time and one thing I love about it is how it encompasses so much meaningful philosophy, world building and character development but is still written at a comprehensive level for children to enjoy. It was enjoyable for all ages, which is something that the Marvel stories achieve very well.

Nothing wrong with mature titles, mind you, just a thought I wanted to bring up is all.


----------



## Improbable (Jan 1, 2015)

I get trades and collections of older series. Can't be bothered with hundreds of issues making the place look messy.

I'm sort of going off of super heroes lately. Just going to stick with Iron Fist and Aquaman for now.
Mostly collecting other stuff, like Ghostbusters, X-Files and Buffy. I'm massively behind on reading all of them though.
Currently rereading the colour editions of Scott Pilgrim. It really feels like a whole new comic compared to the old black and whites.
Also picked up the Alias omnibus, I'm a few issues in and it seems pretty good so far.

I'd hate to see comics get dumbed down for kids, but they should run a few series aimed at younger audiences. Seems like it would benefit them to make up a couple of PG characters and put them in easily accessible books without the need for decades of back story.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I really only go for digital nowadays because I can't manage the clutter nowadays and it's just easier. Comixology also have some neat sales from time to time but sadly I am too poor for now  I got the fourth trade of Jason Aaron's Thor from my library though, so I shall dig into that soon.
> 
> Here's a topic for discussion - Should we make comics more kid friendly? "Kid friendly" might be a patronising term to use, so I prefer to describe the idea as "accessible". And would you be annoyed if they tried to make certain titles PG? Here's a good video to watch:
> 
> ...


Like he brought up, there are quite a few for little kids, but kids as in late single digits to PG-13 age, there are very few. Thing is, demographic. The comic publishers sell what sells. and 17/18 to 35 is the demographic buying those superhero books. Those are the facts. Kids are playing video games and doing other thing. If they want a superhero fix, they watch a tv show, see a movie or play a game based off that character. More people watched Avengers than reading. Comic books, even the best selling are only in the hundreds of thousands. At best. I kid you not. So, with that said, kids aren't reading. They're on their tech toys or gaming or doing not reading comics, basically.

And, you know, there's more than just superhero books when it comes to comics. And its not like its lacking completely in the universal PG department, like Amazing Spider-Man or, like he said, Flash.

For Christmas I got my nieces comics for their age: Zita the Spacegirl, about a superheroic, space adventurer; Amulet, a book that's for preteen age, though its what I called earlier a universal PG. And they love them. You just have to look. They're not hard to find. He should've bought Ame-Comi for female characters that'd appeal to his niece/cousin/whoever he said. They're all DC heroines in a different universe, but still. Kirkman wrote Super Dinosaur and Bendis Takio specifically for that crowd. And they're tanking. Nobody's reading them except adult comic readers, so... Maybe it's not the comics publishers, maybe its the generation. Why read Spider-Man when I can watch 8 movies, 11 cartoons and a long forgotten live-action tv show about him on YouTube.

Also, why do comics have to appeal to children or preteens. It's like any other medium of entertainment. TV, Movies, Music, name it... Hell, Law & Order: Special Victims Unit used to play on tv when I got home from school. "Check for semen." And a bunch of crime-dramas in the afternoon. I didn't watch those shows because they bore me, but you get what I mean? We blame comics for not being kid friendly, yet the shadow of the stigma of "comics are for kids" is still slightly looming. Weird dichotomy.

Just thinking out loud. Giving thoughts to munch on.



Improbable said:


> I get trades and collections of older series. Can't be bothered with hundreds of issues making the place look messy.
> 
> I'm sort of going off of super heroes lately. Just going to stick with Iron Fist and Aquaman for now.
> Mostly collecting other stuff, like Ghostbusters, X-Files and Buffy. I'm massively behind on reading all of them though.
> ...


Scott Pilgrim's being colorized? I didn't know that. That's neat. I just got Seconds by Bryan Lee O'Malley. I'll read it eventually. I have a lot to read from Christmas and even before that load of comics and TPBs.

I also agree with you. Dumbing them down is condescending to kids. I didn't want to read the Batman based off the cartoon (though now I do because I'm a huge DCAU fan), I wanted to read THE BATMAN when I was a kid. And I did. Watched him get his back broken. Watched Superman "die". Watched Azrael's brutal taking of the mantle as Batman. Watched Supergirl (Matrix), Supergirl (Linda Danvers/Fallen Angel), Superboy (grunge rock look, with a leather jacket), Steel, Eradicator, and Cyborg Superman try to replace him. I watched Batman and Superman return.

Hel, I read Punisher, Wolverine and Ghost Rider pretty much kill everyone they fought.

I'm telling you, kids just don't care. They like the movies. They're fans of the movies, not the comics, more often than not.

X-Files sidenote: That is a dream of mine to collect all comics and all novels of X-Files. I hear that most are really good.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

http://io9.com/marvel-finally-reveals-whats-happening-with-secret-wars-1680737534



> The Marvel universe and its Ultimate universe are ending. That's according to a recent press conference from Marvel comics, who finally solved the mystery of what's happening in their much-hyped Secret Wars event - and revealed the new universe that's going to result from it.
> 
> Here's the main gist:
> 
> ...


Hmm...wonder how this will play out.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> http://io9.com/marvel-finally-reveals-whats-happening-with-secret-wars-1680737534
> 
> Hmm...wonder how this will play out.


I just read about this an hour ago. Pretty gimmicky, but I'm intrigued. They kind of/sort of attempted a New 52, but now it really seems they're doing a New 52. Not to be a cynic, but the issues for the main series will be, probably, $5 and the side-miniseries will be the classic $4, and I'm not sure I'd be up for that. Meaning, I'd read it, definitely, I just don't want to pay the high price for the single issues. I'm patient, I'll wait for the trades.

Makes me wonder if Rags Morales will become a part of the "New MU," which I'm unofficially calling it. Rhymes with New 52.   Marvel already has a series where Spider-Man 2099 is in Earth-616, trying to get back to his timeline/dimension, so... Maybe it inspired, partly, what's happening and what's going to happen. It could be interesting, or it could be a cluster****. Course my brother thought Crisis on Infinite Earths was just that, but I enjoyed it, having known a bit more than him when it comes to 80s era with my back-issuing and stuff. I could appreciate it more.

I'm curious about the end of Future's End and World's End in DC. Convergence is a possible "Crisis" level event coming up, and that's pretty cool.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rixy said:


> What comic movies are you most looking forward to?


As for this question, I'm really looking forward to Avengers: Age of Ultron and the Netflix developed Daredevil series.

Question for you guys: Do you all bag and board your comics and where/how do you store them? I've gotten lazy and most of my comics are just sitting in piles on dressers and tables. Oh I did buy two new comic short boxes yesterday though.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> As for this question, I'm really looking forward to Avengers: Age of Ultron and the Netflix developed Daredevil series.
> 
> Question for you guys: Do you all bag and board your comics and where/how do you store them? I've gotten lazy and most of my comics are just sitting in piles on dressers and tables. Oh I did buy two new comic short boxes yesterday though.


I bag and board all my comics, so I can stand the up, taking the weight of the comics off itself. It also saves room, imo. I also double comic most of my bagging and boarding. Like one on each side. What I need are comic boxes, like you're talking about. Badly. My room is cluttered with books, comics and clothes.

Age of Ultron, Captain America: Civil War, Guardians of the Galaxy 2, and Infinity War Part 1 & Part 2 has me the most excited for Marvel. Oh, and X-Men Apocalypse.

For DC, I'm looking forward to Suicide Squad, Wonder Woman and The Flash.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I've read every Conan book in existence, and I also read some Groo the Wanderer.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm waiting for the movie adaption of this...


















I've started collecting comics, mostly trade paperbacks, about a year ago. My collection only contains...

Street Fighter Classic Vol 1
The Walking Dead Vol 1
Deadpool Vol 1
The Warriors Jailbreak
and Barkley Vs Godzilla(lol)

I'm thinking of checking out The Punisher next.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I bag and board all my comics, so I can stand the up, taking the weight of the comics off itself. It also saves room, imo. I also double comic most of my bagging and boarding. Like one on each side. What I need are comic boxes, like you're talking about. Badly. My room is cluttered with books, comics and clothes.


Yeah I should probably stand my comics up in the boxes instead of piling them up flat ways. Oh, that's a good idea about doing the double comic thing. I've never tried that before. I'm going to at least bag and board more of my good or favorite comics.

@*Hmmmm Nice Bike* - LOL Nice.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Supergirl Cast For TV Show*

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2015/01/...glees-melissa-benoist-will-star-in-cbs-series



> Melissa Benoist has been cast as the title character in CBS' new Supergirl series.
> 
> Benoist can currently be seen as Miles Teller's love interest in the critically acclaimed Whiplash. While no longer with the series, Benoist also had a role on Glee for two seasons - amusingly making her the second Glee cast member, after The Flash's Grant Gustin, to move on to starring as a DC superhero.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> *Supergirl Cast For TV Show*
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2015/01/...glees-melissa-benoist-will-star-in-cbs-series


I'll watch it. Not a Superman fan, though I love his villains, I do like half the incarnations of Supergirl. This could be cool.

Reminds, I need to catch up on CW's Arrow and Flash, as well as NBC's Constantine and FOX's Gotham. I have a feeling Constantine will fail sooner than the others, but we'll see.

Oh, and TNT is making a Teen Titans show.
http://screenrant.com/teen-titans-series-tnt-pilot-2015/
Seems it's leaning towards The Outsiders with the roster, but it could be cool. Falling Skies is great. And the third aliens that show up to help I swear looked like Blue Beetles (Jaime Reyes). Heh.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rixy said:


> *Supergirl Cast For TV Show*
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2015/01/...glees-melissa-benoist-will-star-in-cbs-series





JustThisGuy said:


> I'll watch it. Not a Superman fan, though I love his villains, I do like half the incarnations of Supergirl. This could be cool.
> 
> Reminds, I need to catch up on CW's Arrow and Flash, as well as NBC's Constantine and FOX's Gotham. I have a feeling Constantine will fail sooner than the others, but we'll see.
> 
> ...


Cool news on those TV shows. It really is a great time to be a comic book fan right now. I never would've imagined there would be this explosion of movies, TV series, etc. when I was a kid.

I also need to catch up on Arrow. Loved the first season but haven't seen any of the second. Constantine doesn't get good until several episodes in. The last few episodes have upped the show quality wise but, like you, I don't think it'll last very long. It's fate is already up in the air for a second season, I think.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just saw this. Info for X-Men: Apocalypse

http://variety.com/2015/legit/news/...andra-shipp-join-x-men-apocalypse-1201412640/

Sophie Turner, Tye Sheridan and Alexandra Shipp have joined the cast of Fox's "X-Men: Apocalypse."

Turner will play Jean Grey, Shipp will portray Storm, and Sheridan will play Cyclops.

Bryan Singer tweeted the news of the castings on Thursday.

Singer is directing. Plot details are unknown.

Singer had been testing actors and actresses for the last couple of weeks, and sources indicated that Sheridan blew Singer away early on.

Oscar Isaac was previously cast as the titular villain in the comicbook movie. "X-Men" veterans Jennifer Lawrence, James McAvoy and Michael Fassebender will return for the next installment.

The pic bows on May 27, 2016.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Cool news on those TV shows. It really is a great time to be a comic book fan right now. I never would've imagined there would be this explosion of movies, TV series, etc. when I was a kid.
> 
> I also need to catch up on Arrow. Loved the first season but haven't seen any of the second. Constantine doesn't get good until several episodes in. The last few episodes have upped the show quality wise but, like you, I don't think it'll last very long. It's fate is already up in the air for a second season, I think.


Right? It is an exciting time to be a comic nerd. Even if people don't read the books, you can talk shop about comics (in a way) with them.

I believe I read that Constantine just made by the skin of the producers teeth with a second season, but yea, he's a character that doesn't bode well with primetime demographics, imo. Too blasphemous for the religious, too dark for those wanting comedy before bed, and too unknown, even in the comic community. I mean, people know who Constantine, The Hellblazer, is, but many don't know much about him.

I really think Teen Titans will work out. TNT does a decent job with Falling Skies, so I trust they can take on a superhero series.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I think Teen Titans can be a success because it's already a recognisable brand name due to the success of the cartoon. Also, if people think Constantine is too dark I wonder what the hell people will make of Preacher. That comic makes Game of Thrones look like happy fun time :b

EDIT: By the way, apparently there's a massive spoiler going around surrounding Avengers 2. I haven't got any details for it because I don't want to spoil myself. I feel like I'm not the only one, so if you have anything to share concerning that please be very discreet and try to avoid spoiling it for anyone else.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Just saw this. Info for X-Men: Apocalypse
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/legit/news/...andra-shipp-join-x-men-apocalypse-1201412640/
> 
> ...


Well, this will be interesting. I already knew En Sabba Nur wasn't going to be the young man we see at the end of the credits playing Apocalypse, but didn't think Singer and the studio would replace such big characters.



Rixy said:


> I think Teen Titans can be a success because it's already a recognisable brand name due to the success of the cartoon. Also, if people think Constantine is too dark I wonder what the hell people will make of Preacher. That comic makes Game of Thrones look like happy fun time :b
> 
> EDIT: By the way, apparently there's a massive spoiler going around surrounding Avengers 2. I haven't got any details for it because I don't want to spoil myself. I feel like I'm not the only one, so if you have anything to share concerning that please be very discreet and try to avoid spoiling it for anyone else.


Yea, but you gotta think of the network too. AMC watchers are used to dark, with Breaking Bad and Walking Dead. Which thank you for reminding me of Preacher. It's just around the corner. Full of such wonderful blasphemy.

And don't forget: if you're in trouble, Better Call Saul (I'll give it a season, maybe two).


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

This is a GREAT thread! I'm actually just posting here so I don't forget to check out those lists you guys are discussing. I think there is a newish Comic Book store (about 2 years old, haha) in our one mall complex and I've always wanted to go in there. Now I can actually ask for something I've heard of before! 

I don't know if it counts, but Asterix and Obelix is my favourite (two hardback omnibuses on my shelf) and Tintin is exciting (one omnibus here). I do agree that I'm much more inclined to read paperback (from the library) because I don't want to dent the pages in my "collection". Haha, Sheldon moment.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

willowmore said:


> This is a GREAT thread! I'm actually just posting here so I don't forget to check out those lists you guys are discussing. I think there is a newish Comic Book store (about 2 years old, haha) in our one mall complex and I've always wanted to go in there. Now I can actually ask for something I've heard of before!
> 
> I don't know if it counts, but Asterix and Obelix is my favourite (two hardback omnibuses on my shelf) and Tintin is exciting (one omnibus here). I do agree that I'm much more inclined to read paperback (from the library) because I don't want to dent the pages in my "collection". Haha, Sheldon moment.


What're your interests, genre wise?

Seems you like literal _comic_ books and adventure type books. May I suggest Bone to you: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/listi...LA-_-Book_25To44-_-Q000000633-_-2680602080525 Only $25 smackaroos for the entire run. I've been thinking of getting it. It's adventure and humor, a la comicstrip style. Check out the dimensions on that thing in the lower part of the pic. It's super thick. Like 1300 pages. Wonder if the spine is good enough. I've heard it's an incredible collection. And again $25. I've now convinced myself. Next paycheck, I'm buying that.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I finished Bone last year and to put it short - it's one of the best comics ever. You should also check out Scott Pilgrim, Lost at Sea and Blankets.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I finished Bone last year and to put it short - it's one of the best comics ever. You should also check out Scott Pilgrim, Lost at Sea and Blankets.


I've been meaning to pick up Blankets. Lost at Sea is better than any individual Scott Pilgrim volume, but quantity of quality wins out. And I literally just ordered Bone: The Complete Series an hour ago. Heh.

I also recommend Charles Burns' Blackhole, or honestly anything by that guy. He's the white Gilbert Hernandez. Heh.

I have X-mas gifts I've yet to read. Indie books. My Friend Dahmer, about a guy who actually grew up around him and was friends during high school; Asterios Polyp, which I've heard is great but haven't read; Stitches by David Small, about how his father kept irradiating him and kept hurting him via some weird hypochondria but with his son; Johnny Nemo collected, and I'm not too sure what it's about, but he's apparently a king a-hole and it's satire throughout; My Inner Bimbo by Sam Keith, which gets dark very quickly; and then there's the Army of Darkness omnibuses 1-3. Oh, and Essex County by Jeff Lemire (an excellent writer) has been on my shelf for over a year now. :/ I need to catch up, quick.


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> What're your interests, genre wise?
> 
> Seems you like literal _comic_ books and adventure type books. May I suggest Bone to you: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/listi...LA-_-Book_25To44-_-Q000000633-_-2680602080525 Only $25 smackaroos for the entire run. I've been thinking of getting it. It's adventure and humor, a la comicstrip style. Check out the dimensions on that thing in the lower part of the pic. It's super thick. Like 1300 pages. Wonder if the spine is good enough. I've heard it's an incredible collection. And again $25. I've now convinced myself. Next paycheck, I'm buying that.


Thank you for the link! I earn my beans in South-African Rand, which is usually down low on the food chain of currencies, so I'll DEFINITELY be saving up - especially for Bone! It sounds really interesting and I have a special respect for writers/illustrators/story tellers who can successfully tell stories that both adults and children (and the child in every adult  ) can find entertaining.

Yes, I like humour, adventure and anything with a clever story line. Fantasy, plausible Sci-fi, Action - all good for a weekend of relaxing reading. :yes


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

willowmore said:


> Thank you for the link! I earn my beans in South-African Rand, which is usually down low on the food chain of currencies, so I'll DEFINITELY be saving up - especially for Bone! It sounds really interesting and I have a special respect for writers/illustrators/story tellers who can successfully tell stories that both adults and children (and the child in every adult  ) can find entertaining.
> 
> Yes, I like humour, adventure and anything with a clever story line. Fantasy, plausible Sci-fi, Action - all good for a weekend of relaxing reading. :yes


 You're welcome. I can't wait to read it myself.:yes


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm reading through Saga and American Vampire right now. Both are fantastic.

I think I'll read either Fables or Chew afterwards. Heard good things.

Mine are all digital as well.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just finished reading The Walking Dead Vol. 22 "New Beginning". I thought it was pretty good. There wasn't much action per say but there were a couple of unexpected plot twists- enough to make things interesting. I thought they were really going to change the zombie game completely and I wasn't sure how to feel about that at first.

Anyway the real reason this TPB was so satisfying was you finally get to see actual PROGRESS. If you've been reading along since the beginning, you always feel like Rick an company are spinning their wheels just living one day to the next. This volume actually shows some positive progress for a change.


----------



## Realmsman (Jan 25, 2015)

I get between 10 and 20 books a week bit I'm enjoying Thanos vs. Hulk and Wolf Moon which are monthlies. I also liked G.I. Zombie and Zombie Tramp along with my regs.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Just finished reading The Walking Dead Vol. 22 "New Beginning". I thought it was pretty good. There wasn't much action per say but there were a couple of unexpected plot twists- enough to make things interesting. I thought they were really going to change the zombie game completely and I wasn't sure how to feel about that at first.
> 
> Anyway the real reason this TPB was so satisfying was you finally get to see actual PROGRESS. If you've been reading along since the beginning, you always feel like Rick an company are spinning their wheels just living one day to the next. This volume actually shows some positive progress for a change.


 I still need to read Rise of the Governor and Road to Woodbury, then I'll read Omnibus 2, which will leap me past the show and up to issue 100.



Realmsman said:


> I get between 10 and 20 books a week bit I'm enjoying Thanos vs. Hulk and Wolf Moon which are monthlies. I also liked G.I. Zombie and Zombie Tramp along with my regs.


I'm signing up for Wolf Moon. Looks cool.

Zombie Tramp looks hilarious. Writing that one down and will get by trade eventually. I'm gonna wait till G.I. Zombie is cancelled, like the two other military books that DC tried before, then back-issue for cheap. Palmiotti and Grey are a great team. Especially when Connor is part of the group.


----------



## Realmsman (Jan 25, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I still need to read Rise of the Governor and Road to Woodbury, then I'll read Omnibus 2, which will leap me past the show and up to issue 100.
> 
> I'm signing up for Wolf Moon. Looks cool.
> 
> Zombie Tramp looks hilarious. Writing that one down and will get by trade eventually. I'm gonna wait till G.I. Zombie is cancelled, like the two other military books that DC tried before, then back-issue for cheap. Palmiotti and Grey are a great team. Especially when Connor is part of the group.


G.I. Zombie is done I believe, it just finished pt 5 of vol. 2 and I dont think they are doing any more.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Realmsman said:


> G.I. Zombie is done I believe, it just finished pt 5 of vol. 2 and I dont think they are doing any more.


MyComicShop shows issue 6 & 7, they just don't have a date on them. Sometimes DC is like Image and Dark Horse, they'll give'em a little hiatus and see if it picks up. Unlike Marvel, where they'll throw a series, even a contracted mini, into the chopping block as soon as it sinks low enough to where they don't like it.

Don't forget that Vertigo Quarterly: Black comes out this month. Can't wait. Love the anthology of those one-shots from various artists and writers. I have Blue, I need Magenta and Yellow.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I still need to read Rise of the Governor and Road to Woodbury, then I'll read Omnibus 2, which will leap me past the show and up to issue 100.


Yeah there were definitely some ups and downs in the volumes once you get past all the Governor/Woodbury stuff. Some of the volumes were good and some pretty mediocre.

It is sort of cool to compare what they did on the TV show to how it all unfolded in the comics. I thought the TV show did much better in certain aspects and with certain characters, but the comic also did some parts much better.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Yeah there were definitely some ups and downs in the volumes once you get past all the Governor/Woodbury stuff. Some of the volumes were good and some pretty mediocre.
> 
> It is sort of cool to compare what they did on the TV show to how it all unfolded in the comics. I thought the TV show did much better in certain aspects and with certain characters, but the comic also did some parts much better.


Yeah, I get what you mean. Keeping Tyreese and his daughter, I thought, was smart. At least keeping them this far.

But yea, those novels will take me a week or a week and a half of afternoons/evenings to get through and then it's on to the Omnibus. I love that they do that. I've heard not to get the Omnibuses of Invincible, but the Ultimate Collections, the ones that collect 10 to 12 at a time. Something about poor binding on those ones, I think. Just if you're interested. I think Kirkman is gold right now. He has, imo, the best horror comic out right now, as well as the single best superhero book with Invincible. I love DC, and I get way more DC than any other publisher, but their strength is in numbers (and legacy), you know? But Invincible... It's just so good. Like TWD, it just has twists you wouldn't expect. Just, "BAM! This just happened. Deal with it." It's wonderful. Heh. Recommend Invincible if you're not reading. Again, go Ultimate Collection to catch up. Cheaper and better binding. They can be pushing $30 a pop, but trying to back-issue Invincible? Good luck. I have the trades up to a the 30s, then I put the comic on my pull list once I caught up. Like I did with Hellboy/BPRD/Mignola-verse comics.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@JustThisGuy - Yeah Invincible is really good. I started reading it a while back but stopped at like around volume 7 or so and haven't kept up with it. I should go back over it a bit because I've forgotten most of the story.

Kirkman's stuff is usually good and entertaining. He has some stand alone type stories in TPB form as well that I've been meaning to pick up. One of them is called Brit. It's about an aging government agent that has one super power- he's indestructible. And he usually uses it in creative and humorously brutal ways.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> @*JustThisGuy* - Yeah Invincible is really good. I started reading it a while back but stopped at like around volume 7 or so and haven't kept up with it. I should go back over it a bit because I've forgotten most of the story.
> 
> Kirkman's stuff is usually good and entertaining. He has some stand alone type stories in TPB form as well that I've been meaning to pick up. One of them is called Brit. It's about an aging government agent that has one super power- he's indestructible. And he usually uses it in creative and humorously brutal ways.


Oh, yea! Brit is great. Kirkman should make another one. He's "aging" but seems to be stuck at a healthy 60. It's odd. But yea, there's Tech Jacket, which I need to catch up on the next series. I have the first 6 issue series, the last two came out online, including a 3-issue mini, so I have to buy the trade to read them, because I'm not signing up to Comixology or anything like that. With that said, Tech Jacket #1 (?) has the first appearance of Mark, Invincible. But a series two started half a year ago, so I have to back-issue and then start at the comic shop.

Also, there's Capes, with Kid Thor and other pastiches of DC and Marvel characters. That mini would spawn into Guarding the Globe and Invincible Universe. Which both have expired due to low sales, despite being very fun.

Oh, and there's Astouding Wolf-Man, which had about two years worth of material, and it was fantastic. Kirkman just was so busy with writing all his books and dealing with Haunt, Super Dinosaur, TWD comic and tv show, and other I'm sure I'm not remembering, that he had to drop something. And it was Wolf-Man. But he's another major part of the Invincible Universe slice of the Image-verse pie. If anything, he reinvigorated the Image-verse because Savage Dragon, Freak Force, and Spawn were pretty low on numbers (still kind of are).

And he also inadvertently helped recreate what Image had set out to do. Which was creator-owned properties and indie books in their own little worlds, like Chew, Sex Criminals, Black Science, The Bounce/Sex, etc.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@JustThisGuy- I'll check out Tech Jacket. I've heard of it but never looked into it.

Have you or anyone else ever read Planetary? Someone I know on FB suggested it and said it was really good.

I haven't read much Batman lately, but I read 2 TPB's Batman: The Court of Owls and Batman: City of Owls was pretty good. It introduces a new set of villains that are even more entrenched in Gotham City's history than the Wayne's and Batman.

I've been busy bagging and boarding a ton of comics over the last week and putting them into short boxes. I got into an almost zen like state after doing it for a while. lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> @*JustThisGuy*- I'll check out Tech Jacket. I've heard of it but never looked into it.
> 
> Have you or anyone else ever read Planetary? Someone I know on FB suggested it and said it was really good.
> 
> ...


I need longboxes I'm surrounded.

I really want to get the trades for Planetary, even thought they're technically old, pre-52, it'd be interesting. They go into Wildstorm and DC universe in one trade of one-shots.

I've caught a bit of Court of Owls. Seemed interesting. They even gave one character, Talon, a series. It was cancelled, but heard it was interesting.

I'll be taking up a lot of room in this thread once I settle down and stop being so restless and having procrastination prevent things I like doing, like reading. So many titles I'm surrounded by. Image, Vertigo/DC, Icon/Marvel, IDW, Dark Horse... It's gonna be an avalanche in this thread and I hope I'm not going to be talking to myself. Heh.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

bought the first volume of casanova so im about to jump into that. also re-reading the first volume of the goon, i gotta get more of it, it's so great.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

herk said:


> bought the first volume of casanova so im about to jump into that. also re-reading the first volume of the goon, i gotta get more of it, it's so great.


I saw issue #1 on the shelf at Books-A-Million the other day. Almost picked it up. Seems good. Forget the writer, but Gabriel Ba doing art and Matt Fraction the story, I'm sure it is great.

Free Comic Book Day last week. Read 2000 A.D. My first Judge Dredd story in comics. Was violent as Hell, as expected. Entertaining. 








Also, being that it's 2000 A.D., it is an anthology. It included 2 Judge Dredd stories. The first was about a recruit surviving a swarm of anarchy, then the second was about Judge Anderson taking on a magical trash golem with telekinesis and telepathy. Weird but fun. The others were Slaine: Lord of the Beasts (twas ok), Rogue Trooper (could've been better), Absalom: Noblesse Oblige was kind of week trying to be a noir story, Durham Red: Running Out of Patients was alright, Future Shock: It's a Dog Eat Dog Universe was stupid (a parody/homage to Galactus, with a character called Gluetanic the Gobbler...sigh), and some shorts that were ok (comic strip style) of Dredd and Thorg's Alien Invasion was a one page pice of a kind of funny urinal story.

They were all kind of disappointed. Usually free comic books day is when they really push for great stuff. A lot of them, save the Dredd books, were just preview comics. :/ And none I'd care to continue.

IDW's Hero Comics 2014 (an annual one-shot from them).

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Another anthology. Questioned the meaning of one of my favorite comic series, The Maxx, and the rest of the stories, for the most part, were about charities helping people out, specifically The Hero Initiative.

Now, for some Vertigo.








Witching Hour one-shot was alright. A horror/dark fantasy anthology of hits and misses. But mostly hits, though.

Vertigo Quarterly Magenta and Yellow.















These were fantastic anthologies from writers and artists from all over.. I can't wait for Black to come out later this month.









Unknown Soldier by Garth Ennis is a self-contained story that definitely needed to be Vertigo for the story to work. It'd be rated R if a movie. Not a big war comic fan, but it was good. I got this for my dad, and he said, with complete sincerity that it was a really interesting read. Commentary. Social and political. Going back wars to now. I slightly recommend if you're looking for something different from the superhero community. It mixes espionage through the CIA and all these secrets of alt American history. Clever book.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like that Judge Dredd Cover.

I've been thinking of picking up Justice League Dark: Vol 1 at the suggestion of someone on a FB group. It looks interesting, the art looks good, and the characters seem cool. I don't know a lot about them but I hear the series fleshes their characters out quite a bit.

It has John Constantine, Deadman, Zatanna, and others on the roster.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Currently addicted to Saga, Chew, Bedlam, The Walking Dead, Locke & Key, Stray Bullets and Sex Criminals. Out of all of them, Saga is my favourite. I love everything about it. 
"Oopsie, I made a universe!"


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

River In The Mountain said:


> Currently addicted to Saga, Chew, Bedlam, The Walking Dead, Locke & Key, Stray Bullets and Sex Criminals. Out of all of them, Saga is my favourite. I love everything about it.
> "Oopsie, I made a universe!"


Saga, TWD, and Chew are great. Really liking Sex Criminals too. Locke & Key ended, right? So I can now collect all of them?

Read Vertigo Quarterly: Black. Just came out. So good.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> Currently addicted to Saga, Chew, Bedlam, The Walking Dead, Locke & Key, Stray Bullets and Sex Criminals. Out of all of them, Saga is my favourite. I love everything about it.
> "Oopsie, I made a universe!"


You have good taste, fair madam.

Also, I recommend everyone check out Pretty Deadly, Lazarus and East of West.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Saga, TWD, and Chew are great. Really liking Sex Criminals too. Locke & Key ended, right? So I can now collect all of them?
> 
> Read Vertigo Quarterly: Black. Just came out. So good.


Indeed it did! 

Ohhh that looks really interesting. I haven't read any of the others yet though, Black is the final one right?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Rixy said:


> You have good taste, fair madam.
> 
> Also, I recommend everyone check out Pretty Deadly, Lazarus and East of West.




I've read the first volume of Lazarus and I really enjoyed it. East of West is AMAZING. In fact I'm annoyed that I forgot to mention that! Pretty Deadly is on the list for my next big graphic novel shopping spree.

Also, Revival is pretty good too.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> I've read the first volume of Lazarus and I really enjoyed it. East of West is AMAZING. In fact I'm annoyed that I forgot to mention that! Pretty Deadly is on the list for my next big graphic novel shopping spree.
> 
> *Also, Revival is pretty good too*.


Get out of my brain!

I need to read the 3rd and 4th book though.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

River In The Mountain said:


> Indeed it did!
> 
> Ohhh that looks really interesting. I haven't read any of the others yet though, Black is the final one right?


I'm not sure how they're doing it. There's still so many colors. They've only done four. Blue, Magenta, Yellow and now Black. They could so many more.



River In The Mountain said:


> I've read the first volume of Lazarus and I really enjoyed it. East of West is AMAZING. In fact I'm annoyed that I forgot to mention that! Pretty Deadly is on the list for my next big graphic novel shopping spree.
> 
> Also, Revival is pretty good too.


Chew and Revival have a crossover, I believe. So, is it the same universe? If so, Revival must be crazy. Heh.



Rixy said:


> Get out of my brain!
> 
> I need to read the 3rd and 4th book though.


The fourth volume collects the crossover with Chew. I need to catch up on Chew and start reading Revival.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Chew and Revival in the same universe? 

Sounds odd but ah well. It's funny because I used to mock Image comics so much, especially for their 90's stuff which was what I didn't really like about comics of that time but they're easily my favourite publisher right now. Also their graphic novels and trades are cheaper on amazon than the big two...

Anybody read The Wicked and the Divine? I might pick that up soon. I see Jason Aaron has a series called Southern ******** which looks interesting, also noticed Kelly Sue DeConnick has something called ***** Planet. 

Hmm, not sure I approve of the censoring here ;-;

Also read the first issue of that Borderlands series by IDW. Looks neat. 

Comic books might be my favourite medium of entertainment at the moment...


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

http://marvel.com/news/movies/24062..._studios_into_the_amazing_world_of_spider-man



> *Sony Pictures Entertainment Brings Marvel Studios Into The Amazing World Of Spider-Man*
> 
> Marvel's Kevin Feige to Produce Next Installment of the Spider-Man Franchise with Amy Pascal
> 
> ...












Makes perfect timing for Cap's Civil War. Would also love to see Spidey cameos in this Defender's Netflix Saga too.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> http://marvel.com/news/movies/24062..._studios_into_the_amazing_world_of_spider-man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is too perfect. If we can't have Marvel's First Family, we'll sure take its first teenaged supehero. I had heard whispers.

Wonder how they'll do it. Like are they continuing with Amazing's story and he'll just swing into Civil War or is their going to be two Spideys? The first might be odd. Then again, for non-comic fans that are movie-goers, two Spideys might confuse them, so...

I'd love if they grabbed up Fantastic Four next. Too late for Civil War, thought they play an arguably vital part of that storyline. Not necessarily for the team, but for Namor and the Atlanteans, Skrulls, Silver Surfer and Galactus; thing attached to them. Reason being is so that Guardians of the Galaxy 3 could end with Annihilation. Go Mickey!

__
https://flic.kr/p/3350653689

Linked your post here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/marvel-movies-lineup-1249249/index3.html


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

So Andrew Garfield is out? They're starting over from scratch and rebooting the Spiderman franchise again?

Its cool that Marvel got Spidey back though.

In other news:

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/17/kodi-smit-mcphee-joins-x-men-apocalypse-cast-young-nightcrawler

Kurt Wagner is returning to the _X-Men_ film franchise, but a new, younger face will be donning the blue skin and pointy tail.

_X-Men: Apocalypse_ director Bryan Singer revealed via his Instagram that _Let Me In_ and _The Road_'s Kodi Smit-McPhee is joining the cast as a younger version of Nightcrawler, a blue-skinned mutant who has the ability to teleport.


----------



## Chippy D (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't read American comics(Marvel, D.C.,etc).
I like manga.

Enjoyed Fuan No Tane(Seeds of Anxiety)
-Short horror stories(1-10 pages). Based on urban legends, ghosts, etc.

I just started reading this series called Freesia. 
- A law has been passed that allows retaliatory killings. The main character works for a firm that specializes in these retaliatory killings.

I just found this - Existential Comics

Any short horror/surreal recommendations?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Chippy D said:


> I don't read American comics(Marvel, D.C.,etc).
> I like manga.
> 
> Enjoyed Fuan No Tane(Seeds of Anxiety)
> ...


Into The Woods by Emily Carrol.


----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)

Chippy D said:


> I don't read American comics(Marvel, D.C.,etc).
> I like manga.
> ...
> Any short horror/surreal recommendations?


It's not manga, but I highly recommend Grant Morrison (The Filth, The Invisibles) and Daniel Clowes (Like a Velvet Glove Cast in Iron) for surreal. Grant Morrison can get a bit fuzzy and disjointed, but when he's on, he slays it.


----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)

P.S. Sorry for blowing up the frame.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

BBC News said:


> Director Zack Snyder has unveiled the first picture of actor Jason Momoa in character as Aquaman, from his forthcoming film Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice.
> 
> He tweeted the picture adding: "There is only one true King. #unitetheseven."
> 
> ...


Hmm, still not sure. We're not getting Martian Manhunter though because David Goyer thinks that the character is only popular for loser basement virgins.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, Goyer said that? What an idiot. I mean someone could potentially say that about most superheroes- especially the lesser known ones. I mean Batman is the only really "cool" popular DC character to like most of the time.

I'm not sure about this whole Superman v. Batman movie. It seems like they are trying to throw everyone and everything in it to rush to JLA movie. Just seems like it might turn into a huge cluster****. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Darktower776 said:


> Wow, Goyer said that?


Yyyyyyyyyyyup.



> Goyer was asked how he would translate the J'onn J'onzz aka Martian Manhunter to film. As Goyer is one of the people in charge of bringing the DC Universe to live action, this was definitely a topic where his ideas carried weight. In response to being asked about the hero, Goyer asked, "How many people in the audience have heard of Martian Manhunter?" After hearing some light applause and cheers, he added, "How many people that raised their hands have ever been laid?"


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

DC's CONVERGENCE Begins next month. All series are coming to a halt, until this event is over. Interesting risk DC is making. They're ending a couple. Only 25 titles now will make it through to next year. And 24 new ones for the relaunch.

Here's the Convergence list of titles that are basically mini crises within one big Crisis.
http://www.newsarama.com/23280-dc-comics-full-april-2015-solicitations.html

The second half of each title (issue 2) and of Convergence (#5-8) will happen in May. Lot of weird ones. I'm choosing 16 of them, and, of course, Convergence. Could be really fun. Or it could be half a let down, like Flashpoint. So I chose very carefully where my _care_ lies with these titles.

Arguably just as big of news: Here's June Solicits for DC 2015
http://insidepulse.com/2015/02/09/m...s-ongoing-series-replaced-complete-checklist/

Out of the 24 new titles, I chose Constantine: The Hellblazer, Dark Universe (which makes me wonder if the film is going to get made! YAY, del Toro!), Dr. Fate, Earth 2: Society, Harley Quinn/Power Girl (Weird, so I'm intrigued), JLA, Mystic U. (Clueless to this, but interested), Omega Men, Prez, and Section Eight (Garth Ennis writing a mainstream DC comic? Damn straight I'm reading it) are the new titles I'm adding to my pull list.

Out of the 25 remaining after convergence: Batgirl, Deathstroke, Flash, Harley Quinn, Justice League, Justice League United, Lobo, Secret Six, (New) Suicide Squad, and Wonder Woman are the only ones that remain on my pull list. Sigh. Sad to see Batwoman and Swamp Thing go. Though I think we'll be seeing Swamp Thing in the many magic-based titles, especially Constantine: The Hellblazer, Dark Universe and maybe even Mystic U. (whatever that's going to be). I'm excited and worried, but still hopeful it'll be fun ride.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm still catching up on New 52 stuff. I'll probably get to convergence in 2019 ;-;


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Darktower776 said:


> @JustThisGuy- I'll check out Tech Jacket. I've heard of it but never looked into it.
> 
> Have you or anyone else ever read Planetary? Someone I know on FB suggested it and said it was really good.
> 
> ...


I read all Planetary issues. It's a fun read but quick. You can finish one issue in about 5 minutes. The final issue was terrible though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Bargeld said:


>


That's terrible. I hate it when writers and artists get things wrong. You don't inject testosterone into a vein.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I'm still catching up on New 52 stuff. I'll probably get to convergence in 2019 ;-;


 I know. Same. I'm catching up on Swamp Thing and Batwoman and things. MyComicShop and Amazon are good places to look.



nubly said:


> I read all Planetary issues. It's a fun read but quick. You can finish one issue in about 5 minutes. The final issue was terrible though.


I'm going to ask my brother for Planetary Omnibus which collects the series and 3 one-shot. One involving JL, Batman and Stormwatch. I think it was the catalyst for eventually merging Wildstorm U. with DCU.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Little late, but not too late. Still in the 75th anniversary.





Definitely takes note of Sam Fleischer's cartoon serials, which was the first cartoon of Superman, and all 17 are public domain and are findable on YouTube. Then it evolves over time to Superfriends to present.





Batman Beyond was always fun. It's like, "What if Peter Parker (2099) became Batman?"




 All the nods to Elseworlds Batman titles. Loved it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I'm still catching up on New 52 stuff. I'll probably get to convergence in 2019 ;-;







I'm like you with catching up, but yea, Convergence looks really fun. My pull list has, other than the main title, 16 2-issue minis to go with it. $80 a month from DC. I chose really hard on which ones I really wanted. Heh.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Documentary that's slightly dated, because comic sales have come back into the fold. But still good.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone check out that new Netflix Original Daredevil series? I just watched the first episode. It wasn't spectacular but it was pretty good. I felt like they got the character of Matt Murdoch/Daredevil down fairly well. They used things like his enhanced hearing for a few cool things. I don't care for the costume but I hear that will be a work in progress as the season(s) go on.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ I'm gonna watch that soon. I'm excited.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ I'm gonna watch that soon. I'm excited.


I'm on episode 7 right now. It's a good show so far. There are a couple of really good fight scenes in this series as well. I was a bit worried after the first episode because most of the fights had that "quick edit/shake camera around as much as possible" syndrome that I hate.

I'm also looking forward to the Iron Fist and Luke Cage series coming out next year. And of course the Defenders series that combines all the characters together later on. If all the Marvel original shows are of similar quality to Daredevil then it should be pretty darn good.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> I'm on episode 7 right now. It's a good show so far. There are a couple of really good fight scenes in this series as well. I was a bit worried after the first episode because most of the fights had that "quick edit/shake camera around as much as possible" syndrome that I hate.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the Iron Fist and Luke Cage series coming out next year. And of course the Defenders series that combines all the characters together later on. If all the Marvel original shows are of similar quality to Daredevil then it should be pretty darn good.


Cool. I loved Marvel MAX's Alias, so I'm excited for Jessica Jones. But Luke Cage and Iron Fist could be great, though I don't know much about Danny Rand.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Cool. I loved Marvel MAX's Alias, so I'm excited for Jessica Jones. But Luke Cage and Iron Fist could be great, though I don't know much about Danny Rand.


Never really thought I'd see an Ant Man movie get made, but this looks pretty good. Not sure if I'll see it at the theater but maybe later on.

Good news. The Daredevil Netflix series already got the green light for a season 2 which should be out near this time next year 2016. It got great ratings and critical and fan reviews. But this pushes back The Defenders mini-series they had been planning.

I'm happy we'll get a season 2 and look forward to the other Marvel series. Hopefully they'll be of similar quality to DD.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Never really thought I'd see an Ant Man movie get made, but this looks pretty good. Not sure if I'll see it at the theater but maybe later on.
> 
> Good news. The Daredevil Netflix series already got the green light for a season 2 which should be out near this time next year 2016. It got great ratings and critical and fan reviews. But this pushes back The Defenders mini-series they had been planning.
> 
> I'm happy we'll get a season 2 and look forward to the other Marvel series. Hopefully they'll be of similar quality to DD.


Interesting that they'd push it back, but maybe they've made better plans.

Jessica Jones will need a TV-MA from Netflix. Alias was spectacular. I think Cage and Iron Fist will be cool.

I'm still behind on DD. Just reached ep. 5. But it's incredibly good. I hope Netflix gets Agents of SHIELD and Agent Carter soon, bc I missed out on things.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Interesting that they'd push it back, but maybe they've made better plans.
> 
> Jessica Jones will need a TV-MA from Netflix. Alias was spectacular. I think Cage and Iron Fist will be cool.
> 
> I'm still behind on DD. Just reached ep. 5. But it's incredibly good. I hope Netflix gets Agents of SHIELD and Agent Carter soon, bc I missed out on things.


I really need to check up on Jessica Jones because I know nothing about her. For some stupid reason when I first read that you said she was in "Alias" I kept thinking of the Jennifer Garner TV show.:no lol.

They have Agents of SHIELD season one on Netflix, but I didn't keep up with it after the initial 3-4 episodes and I've never watched Agent Carter.

I like how they've set things up so far with Daredevil. If you've gotten farther in the series then you'll know what I'm talking about. So many bread crumbs for future stories.

Here is a first look at Jubilee with Jean Grey for the new X-Men Apocalypse movie. Well they seem cute. I'm glad they cast an Asian girl as Jubilee.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> I really need to check up on Jessica Jones because I know nothing about her. For some stupid reason when I first read that you said she was in "Alias" I kept thinking of the Jennifer Garner TV show.:no lol.
> 
> They have Agents of SHIELD season one on Netflix, but I didn't keep up with it after the initial 3-4 episodes and I've never watched Agent Carter.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw. She's adorable. I liked the girl who was in deleted scenes of X2.

But yeah, Agents of SHIELD picks up once it really connects to the films. Like episode 8, I believe. The one with the Asguardian power staff.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic Four no more. Marvel's first family and superhero book is ending. 
http://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...-to-the-fantastic-saying-goodbye-to-marv.html
Crazy. They'll be back, but to stop a title that's been going since its inception. Just crazy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Green Team: Teen Trillionaires #1-8.








A reinvention of an old concept. It was ok. Started ok, but then fell apart due to its cancellation.

The Movement #1-12.








Parallel to Green Team, with them being impoverished, it also wasn't a solid read. The powers were never explained, the characters uninteresting, and it dropped the ball on trying to grasp the real life sentiments of the Wall St. stuff it stemmed from in real life.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Saw Avengers:AoU and thought it was great. ***SPOILERS*** I really enjoyed it even though it got really mixed reviews. Thought they could've made Ultron himself a bit tougher than depicted but I liked the job Spader did voicing him. The battles were long and intense- really liked the Hulk vs. Iron Man fight.

Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver were pretty cool, but I was surprised they killed off Quicksilver like that. This film set things up for the Infinity War coming up. There was a lot of action and laughs and I had fun time watching it. ***SPOILERS***


----------



## Mortal Recoil (May 14, 2015)

I'm considerably new to comic books, and I don't go out and buy them often, since the closest store is an hour's drive away from where I live. But over the past year, some of the comics I've been reading include Locke & Key, Saga, Y: The Last Man, Deadly Class, Pretty Deadly, Transmetropolitan, Watchmen, and the Wicked + the Divine. I haven't tried any superhero comics yet, though I may pick up some trades of Batman and Spiderman some time in the future. I'll need some more recs too!

Apart from that... I watched Daredevil recently and enjoyed every minute of it. Great show, can't wait for more. I also just started Batman: Arkham Asylum since the series is on sale on Steam today.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mortal Recoil said:


> I'm considerably new to comic books, and I don't go out and buy them often, since the closest store is an hour's drive away from where I live. But over the past year, some of the comics I've been reading include Locke & Key, Saga, Y: The Last Man, Deadly Class, Pretty Deadly, Transmetropolitan, Watchmen, and the Wicked + the Divine. I haven't tried any superhero comics yet, though I may pick up some trades of Batman and Spiderman some time in the future. I'll need some more recs too!
> 
> Apart from that... I watched Daredevil recently and enjoyed every minute of it. Great show, can't wait for more. I also just started Batman: Arkham Asylum since the series is on sale on Steam today.


Transmet and Y the Last Man are in my top 10, easy. Great reads.

I enjoyed DD. Moreso that it's a floodgate for other series to come on Netflix.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Finished Justice League: Dark TPB recently. It was pretty good and I liked the story and characters. Whenever I read Constantine's lines I heard the actor Matt Ryan's voice in my head. I'll probably check out Vol. 2 pretty soon.

Too bad they canceled the Constantine TV show because it had gotten pretty good toward the end.:frown2:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

went to a comic shop for the first time in a while, instead of just gettin trades and graphic novels at the bookstore. i really like the vibe of the shop i went to, they have all the niche stuff that isn't in bookstores. i got the first issues of a couple dfferent newer titles that looked cool - descender, gotham academy, frankenstein underground, harrow county, and help us great warrior. lookin forward to makin this more of a regular thing!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lucifer is getting made into a series and it looks sucky.




They turned it into a crime drama. Blah.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Funny little one-shot, like I thought it'd be. Has 'I voted for Kang/Kodos' bumper stickers inside.









Another fun one-shot about sequel movie to McBain. The whole comic folds out into a killer poster for the movie, as seen here: http://night-flight.com/NewTitles/images/Alan_Simpsons_McBain_01.jpg


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Supercrooks is basically Ocean's 11 with super villains. It was a fun four-issue mini.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kick-*** 3 comes to an end, along with the series. Quite a ride. It was good. Ending wasn't perfect, but it was satisfying. Long live Kick-***! Long live Hit-Girl! I liked his fusion of Millar worlds at the end. Very subtle.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

OK, Superior is a weird one. A space-monkey turns a boy in a wheelchair into a pastiche of Superman. It's an interesting look at what happens if a roided out power fantasy becomes reality. It's like Big but with a super Tom Hanks. Heh.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I read the whole series. Body Bags #1-4, 2nd series #1 & 2, " ": 3 the Hard Way (one-shot), and " ": One Shot (one-shot). It's gory and politically incorrect. Totally get the cult following of this unique, little gem.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Didn't know where else to put these. They're the prelude shorts for Justice League: Gods & Monsters. This ain't your momma's Justice League. It's dark.












The movie comes out on July 28th.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

*Formerly Known as the Justice League *#1-6








Silly fun. Refreshing superhero book that doesn't take itself seriously.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Didn't know where else to put these. They're the prelude shorts for Justice League: Gods & Monsters. This ain't your momma's Justice League. It's dark.
> 
> The movie comes out on July 28th.


Whoa that looks good. Always kind of wondered what they could do with those movies if allowed to get really dark.

I was talking to this guy at work and he highly recommended Superior Iron Man. I'm probably going to get vol. 1 in paperback when I can.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Whoa that looks good. Always kind of wondered what they could do with those movies if allowed to get really dark.
> 
> I was talking to this guy at work and he highly recommended Superior Iron Man. I'm probably going to get vol. 1 in paperback when I can.


Gods and Monsters looks really interesting, I know. More free webisodes are on the way after the movie releases.

I've been meaning to catch up on Amazing Spider-Man to read Superior Spider-Man, in which Doc Ock puts his mind inside Parker's body and plays hero. Also Spider-Verse. I have read all of Amazing Spider-Man up to 2007, thanks to a discontinued CD-Rom Marvel had. I also have the Ghost Rider CD-Rom which I haven't cracked open yet. I should've splurged and bought all of them. I just didn't know they'd be discontinued and hard to find.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Forever Evil








Cool event book. Villains kickin' butt. It was fun.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lady Mechanika #0-3








Never finished, but it was a trippy ride. Steampunk galore. Dark magic subtly hinted at. Seemed like it could've been fun. Apparently there was another series after this, but unsure if I'll get it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

*Freddy vs. Jason vs. Ash* #1-6








This was based on the script of the unmade sequel to Freddy vs. Jason. Pretty fun, but understand why studio said no to the concept.

If you're wondering why the combo, see Jason Goes to Hell, where the concept of Evil Dead, Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday the 13th were shown to all be in the same universe.

*Freddy vs. Jason vs. Ash: Nightmare Warriors* #1-6








A sequel to the unmade sequel. I thought this one was better. Basically an idea I had a long time ago about Friday the 13, but instead, they fused both Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street together by having the most highlighted survivors of each franchise team up to fight both of them with Ash Williams from Evil Dead/Army of Darkness. Very cool and creative.

Sidenote: If you're a big horror fan of both of these, do not pay the ridiculous prices some are asking for the issues and even the trades. The trades on Amazon alone are over $100. They're good reads, but they're not that good. So yea, even if your hardcore... Just be patient like I was and find your copies online or at conventions for a reasonable price.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got Vader Down issue 1, it is great I really liked it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Documentary that's slightly dated, because comic sales have come back into the fold. But still good.


Here's another good documentary about the comic book industry if you're interested. It deals primarily with Marvel in past few decades. Be aware though, it is opinionated.

http://sfdebris.com/videos/special/comic.php


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

*Batman: Through the Looking Glass*








Sam Kieth's final Batman, and maybe DC, comic book. He promised three and this was his finale. It was sadly weak. Though his last two weren't all that recommendable (Batman: Secrets and Arkham Asylum: Madness).


----------

